# <Brakes> Torque Member (Main Pin)



## 2Muchy (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok I did my brakes a few days ago. I replace the *rotor* & *pads*
*$18 Advance Rotor
$50 napa pads *
I removed _Torque member_ to clean it and paint
But the driver side _Main pin_ is rusty and don't move at all ( hammer it move lil)
Now i feel that on the brake i if pressed hard the wheels never lock up like before
The Fluid is on max and i still feel like i have not pumped the brakes all the way. 
So i guess it may be the torque member seeing the main pin don't move, and the brake smoke before only one side the drives (smelled Funny). Remove tomorrow to see more detail
:cheers: :loser:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm going to take a guess here and assume by 'Main Pin' you mean the caliper piston in the middle that squeezes the pads?

If the piston or the 2 slide pins that mount between the caliper and the torque member are seized up you should replace the caliper - if not you'll tear up your new rotors and pads. Been there, done that - don't waste your time trying to clean them up like I did regreasing all the old parts, you'll just spend the same amount replacing everything again in 3 months, especially the $50 pads!


----------



## NazDebo (May 1, 2006)

u trying to get that new car brakes feeling?


----------



## 2Muchy (Dec 1, 2005)

No it's just that the brakes don't feel as good as they did before. But by Pins i mean the ones that are on the bracket. They have a boot on them, and you can push them in and they come out. 1 of them is rusty so it don't move any more. I think now that is no good cuz the caliper now is not going to press flat on the rotor cuz of the pin. Tried WD-40 Works a lil. (it spins)
How much this weell be New?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

To replace each caliper you're looking at around $30-$40 each with core exchange. The problem with mine when they stopped working is that the pin boots were split open so no matter how well I sanded and cleaned up the pins or how much grease I applied they seized up again. For long term and less hassle I'd just replace the calipers.


----------

